# [MV] Maldives roads



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Malé


















Harbor Street


















FSM Filling Station


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Malé


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Shopping street


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Malé




































Personalized license plate


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

This isnt roads in Maldives but streets in maldives cities.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The longest road in the Maldives, 14 km: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Addu+...ll&hnear=Addu+City,+Dhekunu,+Maldive&t=m&z=13


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

wow nice


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

xrtn2 said:


> This isnt roads in Maldives but streets in maldives cities.


What's the difference between roads and streets?


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Satyricon84 said:


> What's the difference between roads and streets?


Streets are urban roads.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ The are roads in the urban too. Not all streets are named "street" in the urban


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ The are roads in the urban too. Not all streets are named "street" in the urban


Yes, but in English language the term road is generic while street refers only to urban roads.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

italystf said:


> Yes, but in English language the term road is generic while street refers only to urban roads.


Infact there aren't only urban roads in Maldives. Just I can't post everything on the same day...!

Here *Addu Atoll* with the longest road on Maldives, 14 Km long as Coccodrillo said. This road is called "Link Road" cause it links two atolls.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Addu Atoll and Link Road aerial view


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

italystf said:


> Yes, but in English language the term road is generic while street refers only to urban roads.


Not necessarily, look at Waitling Street for example. Generally streets are urban but not always, languages are never as simple as that


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hulhumalé Atoll*


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Malé*


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Malé


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aereal view of Hulhulé Atoll where the International Airport is located and the paved road that links it to Hulhumalé Atoll (in the background)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

To protect the road, workers lay out metal sheets under the crane to drive on. Never saw workers do this here.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hulhumalé Atoll, one of the main streets









Side street


















Sign









Beach road


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Link Road on Addu Atoll, the longest road in the Maldives (14 Km)








By unoriand









By fuxback


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Satyricon84 said:


> *Malé*


I wonder why such a small country have long license plates like above:nuts:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Small country yes, but in the whole country there are around 70.000 vehicles without include two-wheelers (the whole population is around 349.000 inhabitants). The scheme of the plate has the last four numbers as serial, a letter that identifies the type of vehicle (T = Taxy, C = Commercial, P = Private and so on...). Letters above should indentifies the license of the vehicle (B1 = Light passenger vehicles, seating capacity 9 or less, C1 = Light goods vehicles, up to 2 tons, C2 = Medium goods vehicles, more than 2 tons to 4 tons, etc...). The two "A" instead 'm not sure what the mean. Maybe could be an indentification of the island or just serial...anyway is not bad scheme even if the country is little; it explains all vehicle data. You can however get a personalized license plate of just 4 digits... 









This scheme is used since 2003, former schemes were:

1998-2003








1984-1998








1963-1984


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Land reclamation project near Malé. It is bigger than the city itself.


----------

